# DIY lighting using LED's



## Eboeagles (31 Oct 2011)

So I'm thinking of making my own DIY hood - basically mixing and matching a few ideas that I've seen here and other places. 

My first thought is to go with LED's as it cuts out any major electrical work and I'm far from handy! However I'm still all at sea with LED lighting, knowing how much etc!?

I'm looking at these which have 47 LED's generating 100 lumens and only using 3W:

http://wattlite.co.uk/index.php?option=productview&id=1

In my mind and from what I know, two of these should be ample for a 20 - 30l nano right? 

Any input or thoughts please?


----------



## Radik (31 Oct 2011)

47 LED's generating 100 lumens and only using 3W at 16.00 per one..

Even if you are far from handy do some research and buy CREE or Osram with 120-150lumens at 3W for 5 euro each and with guaranteed 50 000 hours if cooled properly and on recommended current. Or just forget the above it is not worth it.


----------



## Eboeagles (1 Nov 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> 47 LED's generating 100 lumens and only using 3W at 16.00 per one..
> 
> Even if you are far from handy do some research and buy CREE or Osram with 120-150lumens at 3W for 5 euro each and with guaranteed 50 000 hours if cooled properly and on recommended current. Or just forget the above it is not worth it.



Doh!! In my haste to get something posted I've misread & misunderstood the lumen on that unit!?  :silent: 

The idea of the build is firstly for looks but it obviously needs to do the job!! However I'm worried about the heat normal bulbs will give off, hence the initial look at LEDs.

I shall return when I have researched more and will keep a closer eye on the detail before looking for more advice!!!   

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (1 Nov 2011)

Hi all,
If you are going to make a DIY fitting, rather than soldering all those LEDs, have a look at the 55mm 12V MR16 "daylight" bulbs, you can  buy these, and the fittings, relatively cheaply, you would also have to buy an LED driver to convert the 230V to 12V. You could use the GU10 fittings directly from the 230V mains, but you would have to be really careful about waterproofing the fitting.

cheers Darrel


----------

